# LGB Mogul smoke box



## Fergie (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everybody

I am a newcomer here from the UK. Could any of you wise people tell me how to remove the smoke box and chimney assembly from the front of my LGB 23191 Mogul. The exploded parts diagram shows it as a seperate part. I am fitting a Massoth XLS decoderto it and would like to fit a Massoth pulsed smoke generator at the same time. I would like also to retain the firebox effect, does anyone know how to connect this up to the new decoder. The Mogul had onboard MTS but no sound.

Thanks


John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS:

The first thing that you have to do is separate the cab and boiler (with smokebox) from the motor block. Its been many years since I did this, but I believe that there are three screws, might be 5. One holds the pilot trucks and two under the cab. Then you will need to unplug the three wires that are connected to the motor block. The smoke box is glued into the boiler. I was able to work them apart by pulling, twisting, and flexing. If that doesn't work you might try lightly heating it with a hair dryer.


Hope this helps. 


Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went out and checked on my mogul. There are 5 screws. One under the smokestack and four under the cab. Two are horizontal (into the motor block) and two are vertical (up into the floor of the cab). The four screws under the cab are different lengths. Be sure to put them back where they came from. Otherwise, you will put a another hole where you don't want to.

Chuck N


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

there is an insert ring you have to remove that is on the top of the smoke funnel. Pry it out carefully so as not to damage it. Then you can pull the smoke element up it .( i had to diasasemble the loco to do this cause they had jammed the element wires accidently under the weight). then you can cut the wires and splice on the new smoke element. i did not splice mine cause the loco was already apart so i removed the complete smoke wire and installed the new one that way. The instructions for replacing smoke unit is in the manual that came with the 23191


----------



## mdelgado44 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi. How real does it look? I too am installing an emotion decoder this upcoming weekend and would like to add the pulsed smoke unit as well. If anyone has any pictures of the completed intallation, that would be great as well.

Thanks.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you trying to remove the whole front piece (smoke box, smoke stack, etc) from the boiler?

If so, it's not as easy as one would think judging by the exploded diagrams. I wanted to replace the graphite colored boiler that comes on the undecorated 23191 with a silver boiler front to match my older 2119s C&S mogul. Got the parts (including a 4 pane window) from LGBoA and was all set to change out the boiler fronts. But after disassembling I found it was tightly glued to the boiler. Twisting sort of worked but I was afraid I'd break it to pieces.

What finally did the trick was to soak the piece in soapy water for several days. I found it was easier to twist the pieces and pop it came off. Now I have two moguls that look alike.


----------

